# Electric Car Fees Pose Dilemma for Lawmakers



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

OpEd sees need for equitable fee on all motorists to fund road maintenance.

More...


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Michigan is a perfect example of a State NOT to emulate.

They could cut their road costs in half if they would stop paying Union wages.

Time for the Legislators to stop focusing on new ways to tax us and start finding savings.


----------



## stephan.b2hv (May 2, 2011)

PhantomPholly said:


> Michigan is a perfect example of a State NOT to emulate.
> 
> They could cut their road costs in half if they would stop paying Union wages.
> 
> Time for the Legislators to stop focusing on new ways to tax us and start finding savings.


It seems like a reasonable argument, but it raises a number of questions that begin to illustrate the tough position most states, including Michigan, face in trying to pay for road repairs and construction amid a weak economy and changing technology.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

stephan.b2hv said:


> It seems like a reasonable argument, but it raises a number of questions that begin to illustrate the tough position most states, including Michigan, face in trying to pay for road repairs and construction amid a weak economy and changing technology.


Well, they are only tough questions when the legislators are beholden to Unions. Break the grip of the thugs and we can jettison half of our costs.

Really, these aren't difficult decisions logically, just politically (as in, those in power want to get re-elected). Wisconsin and Ohio are leading the way; Michigan will eventually follow because the parasitic model is unsustainable.


----------



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

PhantomPholly said:


> Well, they are only tough questions when the legislators are beholden to Unions. Break the grip of the thugs and we can jettison half of our costs.
> 
> Really, these aren't difficult decisions logically, just politically (as in, those in power want to get re-elected). Wisconsin and Ohio are leading the way; Michigan will eventually follow because the parasitic model is unsustainable.


Don't be so sure. The ashclowns here in Ohio are collecting names to get a repeal of SB5 put on the ballot. I just hope there are enough of us to fail it into oblivion if it gets put on the ballot.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Jason Lattimer said:


> Don't be so sure. The ashclowns here in Ohio are collecting names to get a repeal of SB5 put on the ballot. I just hope there are enough of us to fail it into oblivion if it gets put on the ballot.


Yes, let's hope sanity prevails over the "Lemming instinct" (you know, those rat-like things that all go jump off the cliff into the sea and drown themselves?).


----------

